

Show HN: Renesca-Magic – Typesafe Graph Database Schemas - manx
https://github.com/renesca/renesca-magic

======
mhooo
Never thought graphs and databases could make such a sweet match ^^

------
grrrrrrrrrrr
Interesting project, thanks for sharing!

